# different size bottom bouncers



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

when using bottom bouncers is there a rule to follow on weight or depth of water. can there be a such thing as to heavy or to light. i dont use bouncers much but i have noticed its a great warm water tool to saugeye and walleye and i am triing to inquire as much info on using them as possible.


----------



## capitalwalleye (Jul 13, 2008)

When we use bouncers on Erie it is usually based on weather. The rougher the conditions wind and drift the heavier bouncer we use. I prefer as light as possible as long as the bouncer is working the bottom.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Rule of thumb is 1 once for every 10 ft of water, this is at slow drifting or trollling speeds once you get up past 1.5 you can add an once to this formula. Some guys go by this forumla and always add an ounce, as always there is trial and error but I do use this as rule of thumb most of the time with spinner fishing for eyes.


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

I use 1 ounce with 3ft. harness when drifting and 2 ounce with 5 ft. harness when trolling.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Use as light as you can &as heavy as you need to keep desired depth (or bottom contact) with less than 45 degree line angle. 

For me in Erie, usualy 25-50' water, I frequantly start with a 3oz and add weight as needed depending on speed, depth, and harness blade size.


----------

